# looking for Tilly in durham area



## elaingel1 (14 February 2015)

Does anyone know which yard Tilly , 16hh bay mare thorobred/Hanoverian cross, resides? I bred her 15 years ago and passed her onto stewart smith who has put her on loan to someone called Rachel? In the durham area. Thankyou.


----------



## elaingel1 (14 February 2015)

A bit more detail is,  her full name is Matilda. She has a Hanoverian passport, her sire is Medoc.Dam is Pitmans Pet. I passed her onto Stewart and Kirstie Smith as a 4 year old. She has done cross country and other events and had a chestnut colt foal around 4 yrs ago. Just want to see her again.


----------

